# chesapeake



## coyoteduster (Oct 10, 2010)

dose anyone know of a chesapeake bay retriver breeder in utah any info would help thanks


----------



## ERDA (Sep 13, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## lonedog (Sep 11, 2007)

Be careful and know what you are looking for, what you need and what is available. You may have to spend a little more than you think and possibly wait for the right litter. The gene pool is small and good breeders are careful about what they mix together. 
Good luck in your search !


----------



## Dpuffer (Dec 7, 2010)

There is a really good one in Idaho. Boise area. he advertises in the back of Retreiver Journal.


----------



## gunrunner (Feb 1, 2008)

Get a hold of Linda at Fireweed Kennel in the Boise area. She has some of the nicest Chessies in the west.
Butch is the one with the ads in Retriever Journal and he is not taking anymore puppy requests.


----------



## Mytoge Muley (Jan 11, 2011)

I own a male chesapeake, hes kick A dog and good hunter. His father came from Idaho and the mother from clinton utah, are you looking for a pup or to breed your own??


----------



## Lefty (Sep 20, 2008)

Dustin Retrievers. Check him out on line. Have had two of his dogs and have been extremely pleased. His Chessies are good looking and great hunters. Have visited the ID kennel and I am more impressed with Dustin's dogs.


----------

